# Alligator Snapping Turtle



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Not the best pics, but I thought I would post some.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool turtle. How big is he 4 or 5 inches?


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Its 2.5 in. But from nose to tail its about 5.5 in.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

man he looks like a active lil snapper. they are cute when they are small and vicious when they get big lol.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet lookin guy, never seen those, are the fish his food?
how big do they get?
are they aggressive towards humans?


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, it eats fish for food. Alligator Snapping Turtles are the one of the largest, if not THE largest freshwater turtles in North America. They grow very slowly (about an inch a year) and they are fairly aggressive animals.

Alligator Snapping Turtle Video


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Put some rosies in there. The mollies and goldfish are too big for him.


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Rosy Minnows are Illegal in my state. The mollies aren't that big, as I breed them solely for its food. The Breeding Adults are big though. They only look big because they are closer to the camera than the turtle is.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats pretty sweet. Any plans on what your gonna do with it when it gets bigger, or are you gonna cross that bridge when you get to it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very co0l man...love it...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> very co0l man...love it...


agreed sweet pet, I hope you have a big enclosure


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Its in a 70g wide tank for now. It will last it a good couple years or so. I'm in the process of building a pond in my backyard for it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

These things get _huuuge_. And their bite could easily take off a finger when they get bigger. So plan carefully! For now though, makes for an interesting pet I'm sure.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice! i want one lol. Looks awesome!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i saw one at my LFS before and was amazed that they actually had one. i went back to buy it a few days later because i had to setup a aquarium for it, but someone got to him before me...


----------

